# Cleaning rusty water drip from my car?



## amandaaaa (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there a cleaner or quick procedure that will let me wipe off rusty water that's leaked from the ceiling of my underground parking facility and has dripped on the hood of my car? It seems to just be right on the surface, but I can't just wipe it off or rub it out, and I took it to the car wash but it is still there. 
Anyone have any advice on how to fix this? Thanks :wave: 

- Amanda


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Try a wipe with white vinegar .. might have to let the cloth dwell on it a bit .. Then a cleaner wax.


----------



## TOGWT (Nov 7, 2008)

*Calcified Water Marks*


Often found from parking in municipal or underground parking facilities, calcified water spots on paint and glass, water and concrete spots are pretty much the same chemically; they are consist of calcium (Ca) and magnesium (Mg) both of which are basic (alkaline pH 10) with the concrete being cross-linked with water. Often mistaken as rust spots 

_Correction -_ these can usually be removed by using detailer's clay to remove any hardened surface deposits 

a) Apply 1:1 ratio distilled water with distilled White Vinegar (Acetic acid) solution, and using a spray bottle, spray that mixture on the spots and let them "soak." Then rinse with water and repeat as necessary. 

b) If the ambient temperature water/vinegar mix does not work, use warm (100-120 degrees) 100% distilled White Vinegar, saturate a clean kitchen sponge with undiluted vinegar and hold the sponge over the concrete spots for a few minutes 

c) If the above do not remove them try equal parts distilled water, isopropyl alcohol and distilled white vinegar. The acid in the vinegar will help etch and dissolve the concrete. 

•	Rinse the area thoroughly with water after the vinegar and then reapply wax or sealant to that area. 
•	To remove any surface etching use a machine polish ( Optimum Polish, Optimum Compound, Z-PC Fusion Dual Action Paint Cleaner or Klasse All-In-One (AIO) and a cutting (LC Orange or Yellow) foam pad (speed # 4-5.0 ) to level the surface (use the least aggressive polish/foam pad first, if this doesn’t remove the problem step-up to a more aggressive set-up) 
•	Work on a very small area at a time (2-foot x 2-foot) until the polish has run out 
•	Repeat this process two or three times, as necessary 
•	If none of the above methods remove the etched water spots consider wet-sanding the paint finish 
•	Reapply surface protection once spots have been removed


----------

